# Imprimantes réseau reconnus mais imprime 2h plus tard



## Slorever (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjours a tous ! 

Ca fais plusieurs heures .. jours ... que je recherches une solution a mon problème ! J'espere que vous allez voir ce que je n'ai pas vus et qui pose problème  !

Alors je vous expliques : mon réseau local est composé de 4 pc windows sous seven et 1 imac a jour. J'ai une business livebox. J'ai aussi 4 imprimantes : 1 HP et 3 lexmark et les problèmes surviennent maintenant !

Les imprimantes fonctionnent correctement sous windows mais sur mon imac seul la HP fonctionne. Mon imac voit toutes les imprimantes du réseau il les installe avec les bons drivers pas de problème. Mais lorsque je lance une impression il recherche les imprimantes sur le réseau et cela prends très ... très longtemps !!!! Néanmoins lorsque j'imprime avec la HP aucun délai d'attente : elle imprime directement !! Je ne comprends pas !!
Le dhcp est désactiver sur les lexmark je leurs ai attribué une ip fixe ! rien a faire ! j'ai essayer de désactiver le dhcp sur la livebox ou d'attribuer des ip fixe rien a faire ! Les autres protocoles ne fonctionnent pas non plus !
J'ai peut être une piste : lorsque je tape la commande arp -a sur mon mac cela prends très longtemps tandis que sur windows cette même commande s'execute et m'affiche toutes les infos directement ! 

J'ai besoin d'aide ! J'espere avoir était assez claire ! Merci d'avance  !

En tout cas, une chose est claire : tu n'as aucun problème de périphérique, là, juste un problème de réseau, donc, ça n'est pas l'endroit pour en parler. On déménage.


----------



## Slorever (26 Juin 2011)

Personne pour m'aider ? : /


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Curieux, comme pb, comment  est le réseau?
C'est du wifi?, de l'ethernet?
Y-a-t-il un switch?
Dans les préférences système---imprimantes, voit-on les imprimantes lexmark?
Dans préférences système---réseaux, y-a-t-il plusieurs réseaux (ethernet, wifi ) de déclarés. Si oui, leur ordre est-il cohérent?
"Les autres protocoles ne fonctionnent pas non plus !" Quels protocoles (dhcp, bootp, rarp?)
Le truc le plus bizarre, c'est effectivement la non réponse instantanée à la commande ARP. C'est une commande locale. Elle n'émet rien sur le réseau...
La commande ifconfig est-elle aussi longue?

Perso, je ferai un arp -a, et j'attendrai la réponse.
Supposons qu'on ne voie pas les Lexmark dans la réponse.
On fait alors un ping vers l'adresse IP d'une des Lexmark. Cela aura pour effet d'émettre un arp rrequest en broadcast sur le réseau. Si l'imprimante répond à l'ARP request, (le ping va alors marcher) la table arp doit être renseignée. On  refait donc un arp -a pour le vérifier.
Dans tous les cas de figure, il faut pouvoir pinguer les imprimantes à partir du mac. Est-ce que ça marche?

Il faudrait aussi regarder dans les logs pour voir si il y a des messages d'erreurs spécifiques à l'impression.
Menu "Pomme"--a propos de ce Mac----Historiques---system.log (voir aussi le fichier error.log)

A tout hasard (je fais comme les spécialistes du forum ), as-tu réparé les permissions du disque sur le Mac?
C'est ce qu'on demande de faire quand on ne comprend pas...


----------



## Slorever (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, merci de prendre le temps de vous intéresser à mon problème  !

Alors nous sommes en ethernet ! Un cable part de la livebox vers un switch qui distribue tous les ports de la maison .
Oui il les vois toutes il les reconnaît toutes !
Quand aux réseaux il les mets dans le bonne ordre c'est à dire : ethernet (celui sur lequel je suis connecté) puis viens le firewire et enfin le AirPort  !

Je parles des protocoles d'imprimantes. Lorsque l'on veut les rentrer par l'ip  ! Il y a plusieurs protocoles tel que line Printer Daemon LPD ou HP Jetdirect Socket.

Lorsque je tappe ipconfig dans le terminal il me renvois cela : ipconfig
usage: ipconfig <command> <args>
where <command> is one of waitall, getifaddr, ifcount, getoption, getpacket, set, setverbose 

Je ne sais pas si cela est normal ou si il fait tapper autres chose ...

Quand au arp -a il met vraiment beaucoup de temps a m'afficher tous les détails du réseau mais il voit les imprimantes ! 
Quel commande faut il tapper pour pinger l'imprimante ? (Je suis un ignorant  )

Quand au system.log je retrouver une erreur récurrente : 25/06/11 19:21:03	makequeues[817]	Could not load internal printer module cache. Le fichier error log est plutôt ENORME ! Pour un imac reçu la semaine derniere je trouve que y a beaucoup de ligne d'erreur je ne sais pas lesquelles vous envoyer  ! Y a plusieurs ligne ou il indique qu'il envois des paquets j'ai l'impression : D [18/Jun/2011:15:25:10 +0200] [Job 12] Wrote 19 bytes of print data...
D [18/Jun/2011:15:25:10 +0200] [Job 12] Read 44 bytes of print data...

Les permissions ... vous voulez savoir si je suis admin ? Si c'est ça oui je suis sur le compte admin 

Jespere que tous ça vas vous aider ..!

PS : juste pour préciser au cas ou : les imprimantes imprimes lorsque je lance une impression depuis mon mac seulement l'impression met bien une demi heure avant de se lancer !


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Juin 2011)

Dans le Terminal, il faut taper ifconfig , et pas ipconfig (comme sous windows)

Pour pinguer les imprimantes, il faut ouvrir une fenêtre terminal, et taper ping, suivi de l'adresse ip de l'imprimante.
Un exemple de ping chez moi:
imac:~ Polo$ ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.579 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.565 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.562 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.570 ms
^C
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.562/0.569/0.579/0.006 ms

Remarque: Il faut faire CTRL+C pour arrêter le défilement.

L'idéal serait de faire une série de ping pour chaque imprimante (les lexmark, et la HP).
Si les pings des lexmark sont cohérents (pas de pertes, et temps de réponse similaires à la HP), c'est que le réseau est bon.
C'est donc autre chose.

Il faudra alors peut-être regarder du côté des pilotes des Lexmark.
Si vous avez utilisé les pilotes fournis avec le CD Lexmark, il faudra faire un test (sur une des lexmark) en utilisant les pilotes lexmark du Mac.
Pour cela, dans Préférences système---imprimantes, il faut cliquer sur "+" (pour rajouter une imprimante), puis, dans "imprimer via", choisir "sélectionner le logiciel de l'imprimante". On a alors accès aux pilotes.
Peut-être que le message d'erreur que vous avez trouvé dans le log est lié à un pb de pilote et que d'utiliser les Pilotes Lexmark intégrés à l'OS va résoudre le Pb. On peut rêver...

Pour réparer les permissions du disque du Mac, il faut passer passer par l'application "Utilitaire de disque", sélectionner le disque, et cliquer "réparer les permissions du disque"


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Alors le ifconfig m'affiche les résultats immédiatement !

Je ping mes imprimantes lexmark voilà ce qu'il me renvois pour toutes : 

iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ ping 192.168.1.14
PING 192.168.1.14 (192.168.1.14): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.14: icmp_seq=0 ttl=254 time=0.305 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.14: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=0.364 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.14: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=0.372 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.14: icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=0.311 ms
^C
--- 192.168.1.14 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.305/0.338/0.372/0.030 ms
(je donne juste un exemple pour les lexmark mais le ping marche pour toutes les imprimantes  ) 

pour la hp : iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ PING 192.168.1.19
PING 192.168.1.19 (192.168.1.19): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.19: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.232 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.19: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.346 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.19: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.331 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.19: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.409 ms
^C
--- 192.168.1.19 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.232/0.330/0.409/0.063 ms

C'est pareil non ? 

J'utilise déjà les driver intégrés à l'os : / ! 

J'ai fais "réparer les permissions" mais en quoi cela consiste t'il ?


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Les pings sont bons. Le réseau n'est pas en cause.
Le pb vient vraisemblablement du Mac (on se souvient du temps de réponse à la commande arp ...)
Au fait, la réponse à une commande de type ifconfig est-elle instantanée?

Pour les autorisations, un bon lien vaut mieux qu'une mauvaise explication  .
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#AUTORI


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

La réponse au ifconfig est instantané oui ! 

Pour info j'ai un deuxième mac (macbook pro) qui ne parvient pas non plus a faire fonctionner les imprimantes !

merci je vais aller voir  EDIT : j'ai compris ! En effet ça aurait peut être pus aider mais visiblement ça ne change rien : /


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

J'avais pas vu que le test ifconfig avait été fait 

La commande arp -a est tjs aussi longue?
La réponse devrait être instantanée.

Chuis un peu sec. Je lance un appel au secours sur le forum


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Le arp -a  est toujours aussi long oui ... 
Ahhh mon problème est bizarre hein  ! Honnêtement j'ai vraiment longtemps cherché je vois pas ce qui cloche ..


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

Vu que ce sont les pilotes lexmark liés à l'OS qui sont utilisés, on pourrait peut-être faire un essai avec les pilotes constructeur
http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=productSelection&linkSelected=node0&locale=FR&userlocale=FR_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

Et sur le MacBook pro, la commande arp est elle aussi longue?
Ca serait étonnant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

Il y a un truc qui pourrait permettre d'essayer de comprendre (mais pas forcément de résoudre le pb), c'est une trace réseau.
Avez vous wireshark d'installé sur l'imac ?


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Je vais télécharger les driver constructeurs mais je pense les avoir déjà : /

Sur le macbook pro ... C'est pareil !! ... :  /


EDIT : C'est bon j'ai installer le driver constructeur : lexmark printer loader


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> Sur le macbook pro ... C'est pareil !! ... :  /



J'en reviens pas


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Non qu'est ce que c'est ?

EDIT : j'ai installer un peu tous ce qu'il recommander d'installer dans le lien que vous m'avez donnez ça ne change rien : /


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

C'est un analyseur de réseau; Il pourrait, dan notre cas, tracer tt ce qui se passe entre le mac et une imprimante Lexmark.

Pouvez vous essayer les commandes  "arp -i en0 -a" et "arp -i en1" pour voir si l'une des deux répond instantanément SVP?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

Pouvez vous essayer les commandes "arp -i en0 -a" et "arp -i en1 -a" pour voir si l'une des deux répond instantanément SVP?


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Si ça peut être utile je le télécharge  ! EDIT : Je l'ai installer je fais quoi maintenant ? 

La commander arp -i en0 -a est longue aussi longue que le arp -a 
Quand au arp en 1 voila ce qu'il me renvois  : 
iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ arp -i en1 -a
iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ 

il renvois rien


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ arp -i en1 -a
> iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$
> 
> il renvois rien



Ca veut dire que c'est sur l'interface en0 (ethernet qu'il y a pb). en1, c'est l'interface wifi.

Plutôt que de téléchrger wireshark , on peut déjà faire un tcpdump dans une fenêtre terminal pour voir ce qui se passe quand on tente d'imprimer par ex sur la lexmark 192.168.1.14
Il faudrait passer la commande:
tcpdump host 192.168.1.14   (si elle ne passe pas, faire sudo tcpdump host 192.168.1.14)

Puis lancer une impression.
en principe, ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal.
30 sec aprés avoir lancé l'impression, faites CTRL+C dans  la fenêtre Terminal, et renvoyez la trace dans le fil.


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Ah okay  ! je suis pas connecté en wifi  

alors pour la premiere commande voila : 

iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ tcpdump host 192.168.1.16
tcpdump: no suitable device found

pour la seconde  :


iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ tcpdump host 192.168.1.16
tcpdump: no suitable device found


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2011)

Il faut mettre sudo devant tcpdump...

Mac-de-Christian:~ christian$ sudo tcpdump host 192.168.1.16


----------



## Slorever (30 Juin 2011)

Ah oui excusez moi !! 

Voila ce qu'il me dit .. : 


iMac-de-Christian:~ christian$ sudo tcpdump host 192.168.1.16

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:

Je rentre mon password puis : 


tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes

EDIT : 2 min plus tard il m'a afficher ça de plus :


Password:
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
23:46:01.327331 IP 192.168.1.16.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns: 0*- [0q] 2/0/1 (Cache flush) SRV ET0021B784913F.local.:515 0 0, (Cache flush) TXT "product=(Lexmark T652)" "note=" "pdl=application/postscript" "adminurl=http://ET0021B784913F.local" "rp=prt0" (208)

EDIT 2 : Maintenant ça n'arrête pas de défiler avec ce genre de message : 


23:48:23.864316 IP 192.168.1.16.snmp > 192.168.1.12.52400:  GetResponse(30)  43.12.1.1.2.1.1=1
23:48:23.864404 IP 192.168.1.12.52400 > 192.168.1.16.snmp:  GetRequest(28)  25.3.5.1.2.1
23:48:23.868570 IP 192.168.1.16.snmp > 192.168.1.12.52400:  GetResponse(30)  25.3.5.1.2.1=00_00


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Il faut rentrer le password admin du mac.

La commande tcpdump est une commande passive pas dangereuse, on peut passer outre du message de mise en garde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------

Et l'impression ne s'est pas faite?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




Slorever a dit:


> EDIT 2 : Maintenant ça n'arrête pas de défiler avec ce genre de message :
> 
> 
> 23:48:23.864316 IP 192.168.1.16.snmp > 192.168.1.12.52400:  GetResponse(30)  43.12.1.1.2.1.1=1
> ...



C'est du protocole snmp de supervision entre le mac (192.168.1.12) et la Lexmark.
Il n'y a pas un logiciel Lexmark (hors les pilotes) qui a été installé sur l 'imac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------

23:46:01.327331 IP 192.168.1.16.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns: 0*- [0q] 2/0/1 (Cache flush) SRV ET0021B784913F.local.:515 0 0, (Cache flush) TXT "product=(Lexmark T652)" "note=" "pdl=application/postscript" "adminurl=http://ET0021B784913F.local" "rp=prt0" (208)
23:48:23.864316 IP 192.168.1.16.snmp > 192.168.1.12.52400: GetResponse(30) 43.12.1.1.2.1.1=1

Les protocole mDNS et snmp sont utilisés par le serveur d'impression Lexmark qui s'appelle Marknet.


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

L'impression ne s'est pas faites non ! :/ 

Il y a un logiciel c'est printer loader ! Je l'ai déjà installer


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> Il y a un logiciel c'est printer loader ! Je l'ai déjà installer



Bonjour,
Il faudrait pouvoir le désinstaller, puis refaire à nouveau un tcpdump, lancer une impression, et observer ce qui se passe...


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Printer file loader est un fichier pkg ce n'est pas vraiment un logiciel ?! 

J'ai réessayer le sudo tcpdump toujours pareil ... :/


EDIT : Il a finis par m'affiché ca : 

13:51:22.650064 IP 192.168.1.12.1023 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags [F.], seq 75805, ack 6, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 781061623 ecr 142887], length 0
13:51:22.657977 IP 192.168.1.16.printer > 192.168.1.12.1023: Flags [F.], seq 6, ack 75806, win 18824, options [nop,nop,TS val 142914 ecr 781061623], length 0
13:51:22.658037 IP 192.168.1.12.1023 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags [.], ack 7, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 781061623 ecr 142914], length 0

Dans la petite fenêtre de l'imprimante dans lequel on voit le fichier en attente d'impression : le fichier a disparu, l'imprimante repasse en statut "prête" mais elle n'a rien imprimée ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------




Slorever a dit:


> Printer file loader est un fichier pkg ce n'est pas vraiment un logiciel ?!
> 
> J'ai réessayer le sudo tcpdump toujours pareil ... :/
> 
> ...



EDIT 2 : Il ma ensuite affiché ça ... :

13:53:13.874530 IP 192.168.1.16.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns: 0*- [0q] 12/0/0 PTR _http._tcp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._http._tcp.local., PTR _ftp._tcp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._ftp._tcp.local., PTR _tftp._udp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._tftp._udp.local., PTR _printer._tcp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._printer._tcp.local., PTR _ipp._tcp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._ipp._tcp.local., PTR _pdl-datastream._tcp.local., PTR Lexmark T652._pdl-datastream._tcp.local. (336)

EDIT 3 : je vais essayer d'installer bonjour sur le pc et de partager les imprimantes ..


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> Printer file loader est un fichier pkg ce n'est pas vraiment un logiciel ?!



Bon, faut être franc, je sèche lamentablement  .

Le seul truc auquel je me raccroche, c'est ce logiciel Lexmark.

Quand on double-clque sur un pkg, on installe un logiciel.
On pourrait regarder dans le moniteur d'activité si il n'y a pas un process qui rappelle Printer File Loader. 
Ces messages snmp, ça me perturbe. Le Mac semble questionner en permanence les Mibs de l'imprimante pour rapatrier, soit des états, soit des compteurs....
Il faut bien qu'un logiciel soit actif. Et à ma connaissance, un pilote ne génère pas d 'snmp...


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Je pensais au départ que c'était un problème au niveau du mac sur le réseau ou de l'imprimante sur le réseau .. puisqu'il voit l'imprimante mais dés lors que je veux imprimer il se met en recherche de l'imprimante ... Mais je pense que si on arrive a résoudre le problème avec la lenteur de la réponse a la commande arp -a tous vas fonctionner !


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> Mais je pense que si on arrive a résoudre le problème avec la lenteur de la réponse a la commande arp -a tous vas fonctionner !


Oui, ça, c'est un vrai mystère (en sachant que c'es la même chose sur l'imac et le macbook...) 

Faut rester optimiste.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vu ça sur le forum?


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Je ne crois pas ... j'ai chercher longtemps sur google pour essayer de trouver un cas similaire ... rien trouvé !

J'essaye d'identifier d'ou viens le problème ... 
Le routeur peur il être a l'origine du problème ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

J'ai cru comprendre que les Lexmark ont été configurées avec des ip fixes.

Sur le Mac, comment ont-elles été définies, comme des imprimantes IP?

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du Mac, mais pour moi, on n'a aucune raison  de voir dans les traces du protocole mDNS, puisque tout est en statique (adresses, noms...)

Est-ce que sur les imprimantes, quand elles ont été configurées, il était question de mDNS?
Auquel cas, il faudrait le dévalider, et refaire un test

Quelle est la référence exacte des Lexmark?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




Slorever a dit:


> J
> Le routeur peur il être a l'origine du problème ?



Pour moi, non, car dans ce contexte, tout passe (entre le mac et l'imprimante) via le switch. Il n'y a aucune raison de passer par le routeur (la Box), car on est sur un même réseau local.
Et les pings étaient parfaits. Pour moi, ce n'est pas un pb de réseau.

La clé réside dans trois trucs:
commande arp lente
snmp: d'ou ça vient?
mDNS, d'ou ça vient?

Un petit génie est-il sur le forum pour nous donner la réponse?


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Elle sont configurés par défaut (premier onglet) et non pas par IP. Elles ont en effet une ip statique tous comme mes macs !

Alors il y a plusieurs lexmark : 1 T652, 1 X652de (fax mais aussi imprimante) et une C782.

Lorsque j'accède a la page http de mes imprimantes (par le navigateur je rentre leurs adresse IP et j'ai le panneau de configuration) et que je vais dans les paramètres réseau il y a bien un onglet SNMP qui lorsque je clic me dis qu'il est activé. Le mDns est lui aussi activé sur l'imprimante !


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Pourrait-on faire un premier essai en dévalidant snmp et mdns sur l'une des lexmark?

Si ca ne marche pas, on pourrait (tt en laissant dévalidé snmp et mdns sur l'imprimante) reconfigurer cette imprimante en IP sur le mac en mettant son nom, et son adresse IP ?


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Je vais le faire tous de suite


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

En plus de snmp et mdns, il faudrait aussi désactiver ftp/tftp sur l'imprimante.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

Sur la trace tcpdump, on devrait voir moins de choses maintenant...


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Alors j'ai désactiver le snmp et le mdns et le ftp sur une des lexmark : alors ça a pour effet de l'enlever des imprimantes par défaut présente, je ne la vois plus par défaut ! je passe donc par l'ip 

Ca ne marche toujours pas : il m'affiche le message "impression en cours". 

Je vous envois le sudo tcpdump ...

début : 16:32:19.093393 IP 192.168.1.12.exp2 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags , seq 2266282427, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 3,nop,nop,TS val 781077643 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0


fin : 16:37:19.967563 IP 192.168.1.16.printer > 192.168.1.12.exp1: Flags [.], ack 46807, win 18824, options [nop,nop,TS val 3859505 ecr 781080650], length 0
16:37:19.967658 IP 192.168.1.12.exp1 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags [.], ack 6, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 781080650 ecr 3859505], length 0
16:37:20.235247 IP 192.168.1.16.printer > 192.168.1.12.exp1: Flags [F.], seq 6, ack 46807, win 18824, options [nop,nop,TS val 3859772 ecr 781080650], length 0
16:37:20.235317 IP 192.168.1.12.exp1 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags [.], ack 7, win 65535, options [nop,nop,TS val 781080653 ecr 3859772], length 0

Edit : quand j'arrête le processus : 

16:57:05.659592 ARP, Request who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.16, length 46
^C
169 packets captured
36764 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Slorever a dit:


> début : 16:32:19.093393 IP 192.168.1.12.exp2 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags , seq 2266282427, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 3,nop,nop,TS val 781077643 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
> 
> 
> fin : 16:37:19.967563 IP 192.168.1.16.printer > 192.168.1.12.exp1: Flags [.], ack 46807, win 18824, options [nop,nop,TS val 3859505 ecr 781080650], length 0
> ...




Alors les 3 premiers messages correspondent à l'ouverture de la session TCP entre le mac et l'imprimante (tcp Syn (Flag S), syn acck, ack
C'est le Mac qui initie l'ouverture de session.

Les 2 derniers messages correspondent à la fermeture de session TCP ( Flag F) à l'initiative de l'imprimante.

Entre les deux, rien... Alors que le mac devrait envoyer des éléments d'impression.... Comprend pas, le gars Polo 



Slorever a dit:


> Edit : quand j'arrête le processus :
> 
> 16:57:05.659592 ARP, Request who-has 192.168.1.1 tell 192.168.1.16, length 46
> ^C
> ...



L'imprimante envoie un ARP en broadcast pour demander l'adresse mac de la box. Le mac reçoit cet arp, mais n'est pas concerné.
Pour moi, rien à voir avec le pb.
C'est parce qu' une gateway par défaut a été configurée dans l'imprimante.
Cette gateway n'est pas nécessaire si l'imprimante n'est utilisée que sur le réseau local.

Tout ce qu'on peut en conclure, c'est que le mac n'envoie pas (sur la trace) ce qui est à imprimer.
Ca fait quand même penser à un pb de pilote....

Le réseau n'est pas en cause, avec ce qu'on vient de voir, l'imprimante non plus.
Reste le Mac...,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

Avez vous regardé dans le Moniteur d'activité  si il y a un process en rapport avec Lexmark (le fameux Printer file loader?)


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Au niveau du moniteur d'activité il y a seulement un processus qui se lance en plus : Lexmark T652 (pas de Printer file loader :/)
Qu'est ce qu'un gateway ? on peut peut être modifié ce gateway !

Les pilotes j'ai aussi installer ceux fournis par lexmark avec l'imprimante ; ceux sur le cd !

EDIT : c'est vraiment bizarre il y a seulement les lexmarks qui posent problème ! la hp imprime direct :O


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

Une gateway, c'est ce qui est appelé routeur dans la conf réseau d'un mac.
Quand une ouverture de session se fait vers internet, donc pas sur le réseau local (en 192.168.1.0/24), elle est envoyée vers le routeur opérateur (la box en 192.168.1.1) qui fera suivre sur internet.
Mais le pb n'est pas là!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------

Ce qu'il faudrait pouvoir faire, c'est voir la relation entre les imprimantes Lexmark et l'arp.

Pour ça, il faudrait faire le ménage Lexmark sur un des deux mac, supprimer les imprimantes de la conf, puis rebooter le mac et lancer une commande arp.
Parce que la commande arp, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus curieux...

Si quelqu'un nous entend, faites nous part de vos idées. On est un peu secs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Arnaud, peut-être ?


----------



## Slorever (1 Juillet 2011)

Je vais le faire sur l'iMac je supprime l'imprimante et rebooter donc.

L'arp -a est toujours aussi long .. 
je dois essayer d'autre commande arp ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2011)

L'arp -a est tjs aussi long après avoir enlever ttes les lexmark et rebooté le mac?
Le processus lexmark T652 n'est plus présent?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

non, pas la peine d'essayer d'autres commandes.


----------



## Slorever (3 Juillet 2011)

L'arp -a est toujours aussi long après avoir enlever les lexmarks et rebooter. 
Mais le processus T652 n'est plus la en revanche !


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Pas simple le pb...
Je reviens sur la trace qui a été faite le 1/7.
Il y a que chose que j'avais pas bien vu, c'est horodatage entre le 1er et le 2ème message.
Le premier message (flag S) qui correspond à l'ouverture de session TCP (du mac vers l'imprimante) ne reçoit une réponse de l'imprimante que 5 minutes après .
début : 16:32:19.093393 IP 192.168.1.12.exp2 > 192.168.1.16.printer: Flags 
fin : 16:37:19.967563 IP 192.168.1.16.printer > 192.168.1.12.exp1

C'est bien sûr anormal. Les 5 minutes correspondent à une tempo dans l'imprimante. Je pense que le pb vient de là. C'est un pb de pilote.

Il y a quelque chose qui ne plaît pas à l'imprimante dans le Tcp Syn qu'envoie le Mac.
C'est peut-être (certainement?) le numéro de port (exp2) qui correspond au port 1022. On voit que dans la trace, les ports exp1 (1020) et exp2 sont utilisés (ce sont des ports utilisés pour des expérimentations).
C'est le pilote Lexmark du mac qui gère la connexion, donc l'attribution du N° de port.

Ca devient compliqué, mais on pourrait faire un denier essai avec un pilote universel (qui n'utilisera pas le même numéro de port)
Il y en a un chez Xerox:
http://www.office.xerox.com/software-solutions/mobile-printer-driver/frfr.html
C'est pas sûr que l'impression sera parfaite, mais ça vaut le coup de faire le test. 
Croisons les doigts!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

On retrouve bien la tempo de 5 minutes dans la doc de la T562 (voir page 127)

http://www.lexmark.com/publications/pdfs/2007/t65x/v7466955_fr.pdf


----------



## Slorever (4 Juillet 2011)

Et voilà j'ai trouvé ! Vous étiez sur la bonne voie : problème de pilote ! 

J'ai juste eu a changer le protocole : j'ai rentrer l'imprimante par l'ip puis dans "imprimer via" j'ai sélectionné imprimante PostScript Générique. Ca imprime direct la qualité est bonne. Les pilotes lexmark ne fonctionnent donc pas.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide  !!


----------

